# I swore never again but.....



## busymakinsoap! (May 11, 2011)

I did!!

I really suck at piping, having never made a 'real' muffin in my life, so these are done with a spoon - I like the look though.

Ive made these once before and I wanted to see if I could fluke it again

These are a ginger base with chocolate a vanilla frosting:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And these are orange and lemon mini cupcakes:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

All 100% CP


----------



## Lynnz (May 11, 2011)

Oh my goodness they are amazing............great photos too :0)


----------



## cinta (May 11, 2011)

Oh WOW! I love them all! They look good enough to eat


----------



## Relle (May 11, 2011)

Great cakes, I thought I wouldn't make them again as well, but must admit I'm thinking about it. A friend gave me some piping bags with big nozzles, so think that'll help.


----------



## ToniD (May 11, 2011)

They look fantastic!


----------



## cp chick (May 11, 2011)

Amazing!!


----------



## Elly (May 11, 2011)

very very beautiful


----------



## nattynoo (May 11, 2011)

Blow me away!!... they r amazing!!


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 11, 2011)

I'm really pleased you did make them again ... they look amazing!!!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (May 11, 2011)

You're a natural at making those. They really are quite stunning.  :wink:


----------



## Araseth (May 11, 2011)

Wow those are awesome


----------



## judymoody (May 11, 2011)

They look great!  Good enough to eat.


----------



## Scentapy (May 11, 2011)

Those are absolutely AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## candice19 (May 11, 2011)

Holy cow - that second one looks like a real cupcake!


----------



## MsDee (May 11, 2011)

Look so Delicious


----------



## agriffin (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful!  And when I grow up I want to take pictures just like you!


----------



## busymakinsoap! (May 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lynnz (May 11, 2011)

Yes I have to say that I went back for a second look at the second pic cause I thought you had made real cupcakes..............AWESOME


----------



## Catmehndi (May 12, 2011)

They look so good I bet most people who receive them don't use them for bathing but rather for decoration! (I would!) :wink:


----------



## ewenique (May 12, 2011)

Those are beautiful!  Lovely staging and photography, too.  Looks like a winner!


----------



## honor435 (May 13, 2011)

*cupcakes*

look cute, but can I ask what you do with them? do you wash w them or use for decor?


----------



## busymakinsoap! (May 13, 2011)

*Re: cupcakes*



			
				honor435 said:
			
		

> look cute, but can I ask what you do with them? do you wash w them or use for decor?



lol seriously - I dont know!!  I gave heaps of my last batch away, people loved them and keep asking for more.
I also got asked last night to make 20 of them for a christening favour
The mini ones would be good as hand soap as they are only about 40 -50grams.
The larger ones I have used and they start to take on an easier to handle shape one used a couple of times.
Decor that can be used?


----------



## Relle (May 14, 2011)

I cut mine in half and they are easier to handle in the shower.


----------



## kelleyaynn (May 14, 2011)

Those are gorgeous.  Who needs piping when you are that good with a spoon?!  I want my birthday cupcake to turn out just like that next year when I make them for my students.

Are they MP or CP?  I ask because you said the first ones had a scent that should discolor way more than it did.


----------



## Araseth (May 14, 2011)

There are some vanilla scents that don't discolour, Gracefruit does one.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (May 15, 2011)

kelleyaynn said:
			
		

> Those are gorgeous.  Who needs piping when you are that good with a spoon?!  I want my birthday cupcake to turn out just like that next year when I make them for my students.
> 
> Are they MP or CP?  I ask because you said the first ones had a scent that should discolor way more than it did.



They are 100% CP.  I split the frosting colour one part brown, one part with TD and only add fragrance to the coloured part.  then dollop each onto the cupcake in turns and swirl it together with the spoon (if that makes sense?)

There is a white and brown swirl that doesnt show up as well on camera - and gives a lighter over all appearance


----------



## Fubble Bath (May 15, 2011)

My daughter just said those look delicious..and they sure do!  Nice!


----------



## chrisnkelley (May 15, 2011)

Those are seriously making me hungry!


----------



## BakingNana (May 15, 2011)

I'm drooling!!  Absolutely fabulous.  I wanna make your photo my desktop wallpaper!!!  (Is that legal?   )  Your photos are as fantastic as the cakes.  Congrats!


----------



## llineb (May 16, 2011)

WOW...I'm speechless!  :shock:


----------



## dcornett (May 20, 2011)

They look awesome...I especially love the orange and lemon mini's...


----------



## LushishLux (May 21, 2011)

Yummy!  They look amazing. I cant wait to one day try my hand at that.


----------



## DMCC (May 22, 2011)

Wow.  They look good enough to eat.  Very nice!


----------

